# What's with the wide spread between the bid/ask price XSP.TO options?



## steve_bigBanker (May 6, 2020)

Both _calls _and _puts _have a wide berth. What's up with that? Is it a fool's game to play options on index funds such as these?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Play options on the US equivalent if you want to play - i.e. SPY. These are very liquid. Not much options volume in Canada, I've heard.


----------



## steve_bigBanker (May 6, 2020)

The CAD is awful right now though! It's too pricy! So are you saying I won't be able to sell these?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Did you buy some already? I don't do options myself, so I don't have any great insight. I have just heard that Canadian volumes/liquidity are low on ETF options, with the possible exception of XIU.


----------



## steve_bigBanker (May 6, 2020)

Spudd said:


> Did you buy some already? I don't do options myself, so I don't have any great insight. I have just heard that Canadian volumes/liquidity are low on ETF options, with the possible exception of XIU.


Yes, I already bought 3...  guess i'll be exercising them.


----------

